# Facility charging for Suture Removal



## Nancy R Parent (Oct 8, 2012)

Is it appropriate to charge a level charge for suture removal, if the patient received the suturing in your ER?  If so, is there research to support this, and do insurance carriers pay for this?  I know it is included in the PHYSICIAN global charge, but have been told it is OK for the facility to charge; usually a Level 1.  Nancy


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 8, 2012)

The global concept does not apply to the facility so yes it is appropriate for the facility to charge a level of service for the use of the facility for every encounter including post operative and suture removal encounters.


----------

